# 1938 child's Vespa bicycle tire tube removal question.



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2015)

Just picked this up. Needs inner tube repair. Wonder how to remove it any tricks to do it and Is it a two piece or just slide over the rim. Thanks.


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2015)

That's really cute Mark. No help with tube removal. But is that some sort of Deltaflex reflector. Maybe a close up photo if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2015)

learn by doing.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 13, 2015)

Very cool! It has to be later than 1938. Vespa produced the the first scooter in 1945 and released them to the public in 1946. I am a Vespa nut!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 13, 2015)

Could be modeled after a NSU, Bella, Peugeot, Etc. very cool!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2015)

Good one bri.  Lol I'm not sure on the make lol. Why prewar? Is that Germany and made in Germany is prewar. West Germany is post war and recent Germany after the wall fell is out because of the style and age of the bike. Not sure what is it it's cool.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got it off thank bri....lol. Wasn't too easy and it scratch the rims but it's off...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2015)

if you haven't taken off the other yet, break the bead and then put some painters tape around the rim first may save you some paint...?


----------



## squeedals (Jul 14, 2015)

Very cool indeed!


Don


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks it's Funky little bike


----------

